# 1099k & Misc - $20,000 & $600 Confusion...



## Kuroneku (May 13, 2018)

Hello everybody!
I used to drive for Uber for a couple of years, but I stopped, and now I am interested in driving again for a few days a week.

When I've made over $600 with Uber, I had done my taxes in the past. Now, on Uber's website it states that you don't even get a 1099K if you make less than $20,000 and less than 200 trips.
And for the 1099 Misc, it says only if you make $600 or more you will get it.

Does this mean that one could technically drive for Uber, make less than $20,000 and NOT HAVE TO file taxes at all? 
My concern is that I 'must' file and that it will show on my taxes. 

Since Misc is for Uber bonuses, etc., wouldn't it be possible to AVOID receiving any 1099 form?

Thanks in advance e


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Kuroneku said:


> Hello everybody!
> I used to drive for Uber for a couple of years, but I stopped, and now I am interested in driving again for a few days a week.
> 
> When I've made over $600 with Uber, I had done my taxes in the past. Now, on Uber's website it states that you don't even get a 1099K if you make less than $20,000 and less than 200 trips.
> ...


Your responsible for reporting all income whether or not you receive a 1099. It's true that Uber only issues 1099K's for driving income over 20K and that driving income less than 20K will not be reported to the IRS, however this doesn't mean you're not required to report the income. 
I would suggest that instead of trying to circumvent the system and not report the income that you instead keep good records (mileage log) and take all the deductions you're entitled to. Most Uber drivers I've encountered are able to reduce their taxable Uber income close to 0. This way you'll sleep better at night knowing that you're on the right side of the law.
Also, remember that tax laws can and do change frequently. The IRS could could issue a revenue ruling at anytime requiring 1099K's to be sent out at a lower threshold. Also, Uber could decide to issue 1099K's to all drivers like they used to. The law states that Uber only has to send 1099k's to drivers over 20K, but there is no law that states they can't send them to all drivers if they choose to do so. You might start out thinking you're circumventing the system only to be foiled by changes in IRS or Uber policy.


----------



## Kuroneku (May 13, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> Your responsible for reporting all income whether or not you receive a 1099. It's true that Uber only issues 1099K's for driving income over 20K and that driving income less than 20K will not be reported to the IRS, however this doesn't mean you're not required to report the income.
> I would suggest that instead of trying to circumvent the system and not report the income that you instead keep good records (mileage log) and take all the deductions you're entitled to. Most Uber drivers I've encountered are able to reduce their taxable Uber income close to 0. This way you'll sleep better at night knowing that you're on the right side of the law.
> Also, remember that tax laws can and do change frequently. The IRS could could issue a revenue ruling at anytime requiring 1099K's to be sent out at a lower threshold. Also, Uber could decide to issue 1099K's to all drivers like they used to. The law states that Uber only has to send 1099k's to drivers over 20K, but there is no law that states they can't send them to all drivers if they choose to do so. You might start out thinking you're circumventing the system only to be foiled by changes in IRS or Uber policy.


I fully understand what you are saying and where you are coming from, but while your response was quite thoughtful, and I am appreciative of that, it did not answer my question.

So if Uber does not report income on less than $20K and less than 200 trips, and if your other Uber income (bonuses etc.) are less than $600, you ~~~would~~~ not receive any 1099 forms, correct? 
I read that even if you don't make the $20K that you would obtain some sort of 'report'.

Since you've addressed a few things surrounding these topics, allow me to express the following. I've lived in the USA for quite some time now, and as a European immigrant I've always been extremely cautious, and quite frankly scared, to break American law. Lying to the IRS would not have even been a question.
But I must say, after all these years in the USA, I have learned that the IRS, by definition, is a scam itself. At least in Europe, we pay taxes and receive benefits, if we need them, like health care. In the USA you are labeled as a free loader or Communist when you talk about Government benefits. So why taxes then?? 
Besides, large corporations, who make/have big money unlike someone in the middle class, make BILLIONS of dollars and sometimes don't even pay a PENNY. In fact, they even RECEIVE MILLIONS in subsidies. 
So I think for someone who PERHAPS intends to make less than $20K with Uber and not pay taxes on that or pay H&R Block extra money, I don't think I am considering such a bad thing that I would not be able to sleep at night.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Kuroneku said:


> I fully understand what you are saying and where you are coming from, but while your response was quite thoughtful, and I am appreciative of that, it did not answer my question.
> 
> So if Uber does not report income on less than $20K and less than 200 trips, and if your other Uber income (bonuses etc.) are less than $600, you ~~~would~~~ not receive any 1099 forms, correct?
> I read that even if you don't make the $20K that you would obtain some sort of 'report'.
> ...


Under Uber & the IRS's policy you *currently* wouldn't receive any kind of 1099 if you did less then 20K and 200 trips. Uber does keep "some kind of report" about your earnings on your online account. *Currently*, no 1099 or "some kind of report" is sent to the IRS for credit card income less then 20K or less than $600 for other income.

In the US over 50% of our government budget is spent on the military. Much of that money is spent to protect our allies around the world most likely including the European country you're from. In economics they talk about guns and butter. The US needs less guns and more butter. Perhaps if the other countries in the world would contribute more to our mutual defenses the US could provide more butter to it's citizens. Or, better yet, make the world more peaceful so less guns would be required overall.


----------



## Kuroneku (May 13, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> Under Uber & the IRS's policy you *currently* wouldn't receive any kind of 1099 if you did less then 20K and 200 trips. Uber does keep "some kind of report" about your earnings on your online account. *Currently*, no 1099 or "some kind of report" is sent to the IRS for credit card income less then 20K or less than $600 for other income.
> 
> In the US over 50% of our government budget is spent on the military. Much of that money is spent to protect our allies around the world most likely including the European country you're from. In economics they talk about guns and butter. The US needs less guns and more butter. Perhaps if the other countries in the world would contribute more to our mutual defenses the US could provide more butter to it's citizens. Or, better yet, make the world more peaceful so less guns would be required overall.


That is incorrect! Military spending in the USA makes up about 15-20% of the entire US budget, and based on what you've just stated, you sound like a brainwashed Conservative. No, I am not a Hillary voter, neither am I a Democrat.

"Protect our allies around the world" that is so pathetic and delusional, with all due respect. That is such ridiculous American Fox News talk. The world has become a LESS SAFER world since the illegal Invasion of the United States of Israel in Iraq and the KILLINGS of hundreds of thousands of innocent Iraqis. Trump, Obama, Bush, Clinton, and so forth, all criminals taking part in the Military Industrial complex. All Corporate puppets.

I urge you to study up on facts before you throw out "50%" Military spending. The US Military spending is INSANE, yes, and it's borrowed money that the US does not have. The entire US budget goes from 3-4 (~3.7) Trillion dollars in spending, and the USA has been spending $500-800 Billion, plus/minus on "Defense", which in Reality is "Offense" since all of these intentional-law-breaking wars and interventions started. You do the math.

These other countries that you are talking about do NOT give a damn about America's Military Industrial complex. All of this Terror, ISIS, etc. those are DIRECT results of American policy that we Europeans have been dragged INTO. And now Europe suffers because of it, because Terrorists can easily go to Europe but not America. 
In Europe and everywhere else in the world, people laugh at the USA for a number of reasons. Education of people, Infrastructure, social policies,, foreign policy, politicians, and so forth. America would CRUMBLE if it was not for Immigrants. 
Talking about 50% , did you know that 50% of all American PhD holders are foreign born and/or children of foreigners haha? Americans, on their own, would never be able to run their system, because they are not educated enough. Look it all up please before you think I'm just hating on America.

You may perhaps be a super patriotic American, who loves Trump, I don't know that, but I have learned in almost ten years that Americans, both Democrats/Republicans, LOVE to close their eyes to facts when it does not suit their Ideology.

PS: Thank you for confirming the information


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry, I meant the *discretionary* spending part of the US budget https://www.nationalpriorities.org/campaigns/military-spending-united-states/

I think your're trying to put me in a box as a fox news fan boy or something! Honestly I'm not. I try to stay away from politics on this board generally but since you seem interested I'll answer some of your comments. First, I'm not condoning the US military complex, just trying to point out facts about where the money goes since you asked "why taxes then?" in your first response.
Personally I believe that many of the US's problems stem from the partisanship from our two party system. It would be nice if citizens would make up their minds on issues rather than party affiliation. I'm from the NYC area and like many in this area I really don't like Trump personally. I've had to watch this egomaniac try to put his name on every building in the area over the years. In my opinion he's 100% responsible for running his real estate company into bankruptcy. Not a very good businessman. He did better with his TV enterprises and name branding but always seemed like a con man to me. However, I do agree with his position about trying to get other countries to foot more of the bill for defense. We need to focus on issues, not conservative vs liberal, republican vs democrat or egomaniac vs normal.
Not sure what you mean about CRUMBLING if it wasn't for immigrants? If it wasn't for immigrants America wouldn't even exist let alone crumble! Everyone here is an ancestor of immigrants or an immigrant. On the immigration issues I'm generally not fond of Trump's policies. Focus on the issues, not the partisanship, country or person.
The partisanship issues are alive and well in world politics also. We've got the Pro American vs anti American sides all across the globe with the anti American group being in the majority. I agree with you that many Americans do close their eyes when facts don't suit their ideology, but I also believe that people across the globe do the same thing. People are people and human nature is the same regardless of country of citizenship. I hope that your not in the same box that you seem to want to put me in with a different name. My box might be labeled "partisan american politics" and your box might be labeled "partisan world politics." Same box with different names. Maybe we could start by putting windows in our respective boxes so that we can see that each others box looks the same from the outside.


----------



## Kuroneku (May 13, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> Sorry, I meant the *discretionary* spending part of the US budget
> 
> I think your're trying to put me in a box as a fox news fan boy or something! Honestly I'm not. I try to stay away from politics on this board generally but since you seem interested I'll answer some of your comments. First, I'm not condoning the US military complex, just trying to point out facts about where the money goes since you asked "why taxes then?" in your original post.
> Personally I believe that many of the US's problems stem from the partisanship from our two party system. It would be nice if citizens would make up their minds on issues rather than party affiliation. I'm from the NYC area and like many in this area I really don't like Trump personally. I've had to watch this egomaniac try to put his name on every building in the area over the years. In my opinion he's 100% responsible for running his real estate company into bankruptcy. Not a very good businessman. He did better with his TV enterprises and name branding but always seemed like a con man to me. However, I do agree with his position about trying to get other countries to foot more of the bill for defense. We need to focus on issues, not conservative vs liberal, republican vs democrat or egomaniac vs normal.
> ...


That was a very interesting response, my respect to you! Thank you for responding with a professional tone after I had turned up the 'heat' a little bit. People often get very emotional, but you showed an intelligent response.

I agree with almost everything in your post with the exception of Trump wanting other countries to "foot more of the bill for defense", because that was one of Trump's major campaign strategies. I am absolutely disgusted by Trump, all he stands for, and his track record, but unlike most others who only watch the media "highlights" where he for example bashes Mexican people, I spent hours studying Trump myself.
Trump, in many of his lengthy interviews while he was running for president, has used to tactic where he mentions all kinds of countries, such as Mexico, Saudi Arabia, Japan, etc., and putting on this "I will make sure everybody nobody will take advantage of the USA anymore" face. It was alllll bullsh*t, just like him talking about the powers of the Military Industrial Complex. Trump is doing many things while he is President that will greatly benefit him once he is out of office.
He is just as much of a con as Obama, and the list goes on. This is not an opinion, this is an observation!

When I say that the USA would "crumble", well, there are a lot off high-end positions that are super crucial, even in the government, and those positions are filled with Immigrant PhD holders. Michio Kaku, professor of theoretical physics in NY, talks about this fact!
Socialist European nations do rely on foreign "experts" as much as the USA does, given that the education system is much stronger. This is not to say that USA does not have great education 'available', it's more of an 'access' issue for many Americans.

But I strongly urge you to reconsider your view on America's "Defense". The fact that many, many Americans, many who I have witnessed with my own eyes, would for even just a minute believe that these Wars are there for 'any good' reason is concerning. The power of the Media is scary...
Do you realize that the USA spends +$300 Billion alone on 'maintaining' all of these Military bases around the world? Almost NONE of these nations and people on those countries even want us there.
I will leave you with one final thought: America's foreign policy has been America's downfall, economically, politically, socially, etc., and continuing the same is just pouring gas onto the flames. America has lost credibility. The Iran deal, just now, is another wonderful example.
American right wing media has made MILLIONS of Americans believe that Iran has said that they want to "wipe Israel off the map", which is 500% untrue. They have also made people believe that Obama has given US tax payer dollars to Iran just to make the right wingers rage and be more aggressive towards Iran. All of these things are crazier than flat earth theories. Look into it, I urge you as a friend! 
Europe right now is concerned about the USA's actions...


----------

